# Columbian B&W tegu not eating.



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey

I recently bought a Colombian B&W tegu thats about 8-10 inches and i've had him for 3 days now and the only thing hes eaten so far is some ground beef and very little at that....I've offered him crickets in and out of the cage as well as mealworms and boiled eggs I want him to be happy and healthy so any suggestions as to why he isnt eating staple foods? by the way hes in a 55 gallon tank temporarily with a 105 degree basking spot with a uva/uvb 18 inch bulb and the humidity is around 65% with coco fiber mixed with sand.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 20, 2013)

For food you could try rice made with chicken broth with finely diced boiled chicken just don't make it to dry. It should work, good luck.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 20, 2013)

Try raw chicken thighs. My tegu goes nuts over them even after he turns down a mouse.


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 20, 2013)

is he big enough though for the chicken thighs? hes only like 8-10 inches?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 20, 2013)

ToCoolTegu said:


> is he big enough though for the chicken thighs? hes only like 8-10 inches?



Get the boneless ones and cut them up and add bone meal or calcium supplement. You could also just cut the raw meat off the bone. I think mine likes the higher fat content of the thighs vs the lean breasts. Whatever the reason, he goes crazy over them. Tip: put the calcium on the bottom of the chicken pieces. Sometimes they don't like the calcium on top.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Try raw chicken thighs. My tegu goes nuts over them even after he turns down a mouse.



Dubya i love your pic those potato smileys are so good we used to kill people over them in school lol it was world war 3 lol


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 20, 2013)

cool I'll try that and the rice and broth thanks!


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah chicken thighs cut into small pieces off the bone may work. Try pinkie mice, and I know a lot of columbians go crazy over raw eggs and/or scrambled eggs so maybe try that instead of boiled? If you're going to scramble the eggs, don't use oil or butter! You can also try ground turkey, or fresh fish, and snails I've heard are great too if you can find a place that sells them. He's small enough that he may have just been full, did he eat today? I wouldn't be surprised. I would also suggest not taking him out of the cage or trying to hold him for a few weeks to let him get used to all of his new surroundings and relieve some stress.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 21, 2013)

Coating food in a little egg yolk (raw or hard boiled) is enough to get Kodo to eat anything. Try that.


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 21, 2013)

ya i have a snake so pinkies are usually around and for the snails r they like the ones for fish tanks or without shells ? and what about small crayfish for his size? and i thought raw eggs were bad for tegus?


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 22, 2013)

update on the eating problems.......He once again refused to eat so I gave him some more ground beef with crickets sorta mixed in......he ate a ton of the meat and one cricket,but just now (the next day) i see what appears to be puke:$ so im starting to get worried about this eating thing....he doesnt seem to eat anything but the beef!


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

What are the rest of the temps, warm side not just basking, and also the cool side, and then night temps?


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 24, 2013)

HE ATE!!!!!!! LOTS OF CRICKETS ok I'm happy now I guess it was just the new home sickness thanks for the help guys! and the temps are like 110 basking and 75-80 ambient with humidity around 65% just to answer the last question....


----------

